# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Nhờ anh em tư vấn dùm tay Robot denso

## chetaocnc

Mới nhập về được tay Robot Denso 6 axis new chưa xài nhưng hồi giờ chưa biết xài mấy cái này nhờ anh em ai biết tư vấn dùm mã sp: vm-60b1d/gm-v  bộ điều khiển: rc5-vm6b-bp hình của 2 em nó đây

----------


## ducduy9104

Nếu có teach handle rồi thì bác cứ cắm vào tha hồ mà vọc. Còn muốn xài phần mềm chắc đọc tài liệu ói  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

em cũng đang tính vọc mà xài điện 3 phase mới ác chứ bác nào có cao kiến gì phần điện 3 pha này không chỉ em với

----------


## inhainha

Bác chủ có định bán không? Nếu có inbox mình giá nhé.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

Hóng bác chủ bán hé hé  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> em cũng đang tính vọc mà xài điện 3 phase mới ác chứ bác nào có cao kiến gì phần điện 3 pha này không chỉ em với


Nếu nhà có điện 3 phase thì dùng biến áp 3 phase 380V->200v hoặc biến tần vào 380V-3phase, ra 60% điện vào, tần số ra là 50 hoặc 60Hz.
Nếu không thì dùng biến tần >3.7Kw vào 220V-1phase ra 220V-3phase, đặt tần số ra là 50 hoặc 60Hz chạy tạm.

----------

lucasyeah12345, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôi nhìn cái tay ngon đã ghê  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Con này cắm 1 phase chơi tốt. Em đã đc trên tay em tương tự nó hồi ở nhà máy Veam.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Con này cắm 1 phase chơi tốt. Em đã đc trên tay em tương tự nó hồi ở nhà máy Veam.


phải không anh em thì thấy trên datasheet nó bảo chỉ chạy 3 phase trên nhãn bộ khiển nó cũng ghi 3 phase. không biết anh có biết lập trình cho nó không vậy nếu biết chỉ em với

----------


## boeing-nhim

> Mới nhập về được tay Robot Denso 6 axis new chưa xài nhưng hồi giờ chưa biết xài mấy cái này nhờ anh em ai biết tư vấn dùm mã sp: vm-60b1d/gm-v  bộ điều khiển: rc5-vm6b-bp hình của 2 em nó đây


Chào bạn!

Tôi rất rành về em này, bạn đã làm được chưa?

Như trên hình thì bạn thiếu bộ teaching pedant hả? Nếu có gì thắc mắc về chưong trình, điều khiển, hoặc connection ... thì liên hệ tôi nhé.

Hiện tại tôi cũng có 1 cánh tay như vậy nhưng mất bộ điều khiển. Nếu bạn không sử dụng nữa có thể bán cho tôi.

Chào.

----------

